# Thoughts on water filtration



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

After reading through and posting in Ranga14's thread "The most important item" and seeing how many people posted water filtration, it got me thinking about filtration and I edited my post there.

I'm sure we all have Sawyers/Lifestraws or the like, purification tablets or iodine.
But through all my reading the past few months I don't think I've seen much of anything on alternative filtration choices other than coffee filters or a sock.
Going on the premise you no longer have your water purification for whatever reason. The sporting goods/outdoor stores have been looted and have have nothing, your still going to need a filter, what are you going to do.

Brita filter pitcher are stocked in about any grocery store, department stores, big box, drug store, etc. and obviously in many abandoned homes, especially in regions with hard water or just crappy tasting water.
Yes it's a bit on the bulky side if your on the hoof, but it's better than nothing and one could pop the filter out and with a little Gorilla tape and what not, it could modified into a more portable system.

A faucet filter like a Pur could also be modified to suit one's requirements, also available from grocery, hardware, drug, big box, dept stores.

A refrigerator with water in the door is going to have a filter.

There are under sink and whole house filtration systems that could also be modified. Yes this is a much bigger set up with 1 to 3 chambers as tall or taller then a 2 liter pop bottle, but again if you have nothing.
These systems can be found in most hardware stores, home centers, big box stores, kitchen and bath showrooms, plumbing supply, appliance stores and obviously homes, business, coffee shops and some restaurants and commercial ice maker water supply lines. I've seen a lot of businesses and probably places like the teachers lounge, have them hooked up to the coffee machine and or break room sink.

Also new filter cartridges would be easier to find for many of these systems then for a Sawyer or the like. Keep in mind many people keep a spare cartridge on hand so rummage thru the cupboards.

Lastly, many newer water coolers and indoor drinking fountains have filters built in them.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

At the BOL we have a well, but I also built a home made filter. It is several 55 gallon drums (Blue) I got from Pepsi Cola. The top one is filled with charcoal, the second is filled with sand. After being filtered it goes into a 2500 gallon water tank. I was leery about drinking it. So I filtered some pond water through it and had it sent to a testing facility. It came back as drinkable. Not the quickest method but it works. I got the idea from a SHTF novel I read.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The problem I see with any commercial filtration system will be it's limited life span. It can only filter so much water, then the filter is done. Yes, there are some that can be back-flushed. Another issue is some systems require a lot of pressure (supplied by your municipal water system or well pump) in order to get the water through it. Gravity is free and will always be available.

I have eight DIY 5-gallon filter kits all packed up and ready to filter tons of water. Each bucket has 6 1-gallon buckets nested inside. One will have coarse gravel, another fine gravel, two will have sand in them and one with charcoal. The 6th is used to regulate the flow of water through the system. Also included is a nylon cloth to hold the sand in the bucket and keep it from following the water out.

All the sand, gravel and charcoal has already been washed thoroughly, dried to within an inch of it's life and vacuum sealed. A spigot for drawing out the filtered water is also included in each kit, along with the necessary parts to attach it to the bucket.

Should I ever need to, I'll just pull out a kit, open it up, assemble all the parts, and start pouring water in. Within two minutes I'll have filtered water. Each kit can filter about 20 gallons an hour.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Still trying to figure out what we are trying to remove from the water? From what I can gather from limited research if there is anything really bad in the water..filtering aint going to help it much. If its microbes we are worried about seems like a little bleach or pool shock could kill it deader than a hammer. Somebody kindly correct my thinking on this issue. Thanks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The problem I see with any commercial filtration system will be it's limited life span. It can only filter so much water, then the filter is done. Yes, there are some that can be back-flushed. Another issue is some systems require a lot of pressure (supplied by your municipal water system or well pump) in order to get the water through it. Gravity is free and will always be available.
> 
> I have eight DIY 5-gallon filter kits all packed up and ready to filter tons of water. Each bucket has 6 1-gallon buckets nested inside. One will have coarse gravel, another fine gravel, two will have sand in them and one with charcoal. The 6th is used to regulate the flow of water through the system. Also included is a nylon cloth to hold the sand in the bucket and keep it from following the water out.
> 
> ...


Remember, much of the purification process comes from the microorganisms living on the sand. Starting from dry sand will take some time for the microorganisms to grow.

I'll be making a video, next month. My airfield manager will be showing the 3% group how to build these systems and how to keep the sand wet by adding a valve.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

@Back Pack Hack

I can't disagree, all though they may not be the best for a given situation, but are better then nothing if you're between a rock and hard spot.
BA britta will filter 4o gals and many of the whole house systems can filter 100,000's of thousands of gallons although you might have to get ingenious to make them work well enough.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Still trying to figure out what we are trying to remove from the water? From what I can gather from limited research if there is anything really bad in the water..filtering aint going to help it much. If its microbes we are worried about seems like a little bleach or pool shock could kill it deader than a hammer. Somebody kindly correct my thinking on this issue. Thanks.


That's sterilization, not filtration.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> @*Back Pack Hack*
> 
> I can't disagree, all though they may not be the best for a given situation, but are better then nothing if you're between a rock and hard spot.
> BA britta will filter 4o gals and many of the whole house systems can filter 100,000's of thousands of gallons although you might have to get ingenious to make them work well enough.


40 gallons will clog up fairly quick, and "100,000s of thousands" equals a hundred million.

Yeah, I know, it's not a perfect filtration system. But a 'whole house' system will require a lot more pressure than you can get in a 5-gallon bucket using gravity.

And either way, it's a filter that will, eventually, become useless.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well seems like if a person wound up with drinkable water the goal would be met no matter which adverb or method a person might prefer. Our tap water has chlorine in it so guess we are used to drinking it sterilized. Since we are on the topic..I am still mad that I have a 10 k gallon swimming pool in the backyard but the expurts say the water cant be drank cause it has pool stabilizer in it from the chlorine tabs. It just dont seem fair.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Still trying to figure out what we are trying to remove from the water? From what I can gather from limited research if there is anything really bad in the water..filtering aint going to help it much. If its microbes we are worried about seems like a little bleach or pool shock could kill it deader than a hammer. Somebody kindly correct my thinking on this issue. Thanks.


virus, protozoa, bacteria, flukes and other aquatic creatures, algae .


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Still trying to figure out what we are trying to remove from the water? From what I can gather from limited research if there is anything really bad in the water..filtering aint going to help it much. If its microbes we are worried about seems like a little bleach or pool shock could kill it deader than a hammer. Somebody kindly correct my thinking on this issue. Thanks.


One of the leading causes of death in this country in the 19th century was diarrhea. Drinking from pools, rivers, lakes, and streams and ingesting Giardia and other harmful microbe critters.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> @Back Pack Hack
> 
> I can't disagree, all though they may not be the best for a given situation, but are better then nothing if you're between a rock and hard spot.
> BA britta will filter 4o gals and many of the whole house systems can filter 100,000's of thousands of gallons although you might have to get ingenious to make them work well enough.


That assumes you start with clear water. Start with cloudy or muddy water you will not get those amounts. Sedimentation to allow mud, dirt, to drop out then filter. Pre- filter when you can then filter.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’ve spent most of my career traveling the world on a merchant ship. Very frequently we had to dump our fresh water to make draft to enter port, and then take potable water from shore. I’ve drank water from many, many hell holes on this planet. You do the math but 5 ppm of chlorox bleach in the water for 24 hours contact time will kill anything. The water may taste like shit but I never got sick from using this method.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Chief. Sounds similar to how we learned in boy scouts. lol


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Gunn said:


> At the BOL we have a well, but I also built a home made filter. It is several 55 gallon drums (Blue) I got from Pepsi Cola. The top one is filled with charcoal, the second is filled with sand. After being filtered it goes into a 2500 gallon water tank.


Not to nit pic, but I'll nit pic... the charcoal filter should be after the sand filter, or if you have diatomaceous earth, even better, some pool filters use DE as a filter element. We use DE for the horses so you may find some at an abandoned farm/ranch. Or to prepare you can get it food grade in 50# bags at your local feed supply store.

*Rancher *


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Since I think I may have to utilize water from swimming pools (I have 18 within a few blocks), I worry about some of the chemicals that will not leech out or decompose in the sunlight, especially sun block. This is why I need charcoal for filtering. But about 2 miles north of me and 3 miles south of me are 2 - 30,000 gallon city water storage tanks. Since the water system here doesn't use gravity, I might have plenty of water. But transportation of the water would be a bear. Even if the power goes out, water from the pipes is gone in minutes if it is wake up time.

Don't know why I can't like your suggestion, AZRancher, so consider it liked.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I have a few types of filters I've bought. Whether from a prepper convention or at a sporting goods store. Recently I've looked into using the activated charcoal with rocks and sand method. I think we've all seen the chart on this... it's a fairly simple process and expensive. I've been working on an idea to make one that is portable in a 2" PVC pipe about the size of a pringles can. I'm guessing it would be good for at roughly 50 gallons. I'm open for ideas that is better than this if anyone has any. 

For anyone who hasn't seen the flow chart of the home made filter:
Start with a clean white sock. then thru a set of big rocks, small rocks, course sand, fine sand, activated charcoal and end with a bunch of cotton balls. A coffee filter to desperate each layer of material and to help keep it in place. Not sure how slow the flow is, but it's what I've seen online a few places. One diagram showed a 2 liter bottle, but I want prefer something a little stronger of material.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Having had the honor of trying to use disposable coffee filters to stain liquids back in an old hobby..will say it takes way too long. The permanant filters seem to filter about as much crud and have a much faster flow rate. Now if you was planning to use reusable filters..I take all this back of course.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Potable and really good water from darn near any source is done in one word: Berkey.

Berkey filter/cleansing systems are basically inexpensive, . . . a set of 2 filters ($104) does more than enough drinking and cooking water for me and my wife for a whole year, . . . 

A common hole in the ground will get clear water in at least a couple of days, . . . dip it into the Berkey, . . . no worries.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

azrancher said:


> Not to nit pic, but I'll nit pic... the charcoal filter should be after the sand filter, or if you have diatomaceous earth, even better, some pool filters use DE as a filter element. We use DE for the horses so you may find some at an abandoned farm/ranch. Or to prepare you can get it food grade in 50# bags at your local feed supply store.
> 
> *Rancher *


I have been told that several times that I have it in the wrong order. But, they are to heavy to move and it works the way it is. I did not know about DE. Thanks for the tip, I will use that on the next one. Pulverizing charcoal is time consuming. Then having to take it to a company who activates it. DE will be easier all around.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Don't know why I can't like your suggestion, AZRancher, so consider it liked.


I've banned you from liking me...

OK, I don't know, perhaps @Cricket knows. I also cannot "like" @Gunn comment just above this one.

*Rancher*


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paraquack said:


> .................Don't know why I can't like your suggestion, AZRancher, so consider it liked.


Most forums only allow 10 likes by a member in a 24-hour period.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a stainless still I bought off Amazon at my BOL.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I have a stainless still I bought off Amazon at my BOL.


Just keep it downwind of the BATF, . . . and you'll have to get some of that eastern Kentucky corn that will grow under shade trees. :vs_laugh:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I've spent most of my career traveling the world on a merchant ship. Very frequently we had to dump our fresh water to make draft to enter port, and then take potable water from shore. I've drank water from many, many hell holes on this planet. You do the math but 5 ppm of chlorox bleach in the water for 24 hours contact time will kill anything. The water may taste like shit but I never got sick from using this method.


No it will not. Check CDC site GIARDIA https://www.cdc.gov/parasites/giardia/index.html

The water you took on was considered drinking water in the country you got it from , so chlorination of a 'good' water source is perhaps all that is needed however we know if a water source has giardia chlorination even to 10 ppm will not change that.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> No it will not. Check CDC site GIARDIA https://www.cdc.gov/parasites/giardia/index.html
> 
> The water you took on was considered drinking water in the country you got it from , so chlorination of a 'good' water source is perhaps all that is needed however we know if a water source has giardia chlorination even to 10 ppm will not change that.


Well lets see. I got my information from Penn State and I have actually used this method in places like Bangaladesh, Egypt, Somalia, Eritria and other similar shit holes. I've used this method in places where cholera was present. Drinking water! Are you kidding me? These places have no regulations and no sanitation. People routinely die from diarrhea in these places. Thanks for your input and have a nice day. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I checked my old notebook from way back when I copied down this info. I got that 5ppm number many years ago, from back in the 90’s. So I’m sure it’s dated and newer info is probably more accurate. I will say that higher concertrations of chlorine/bleach taste horrible and can cause some throat irritation. But when you have no choice, which do you prefer? Diarrhea or a sore throat?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

paraquack said:


> Since I think I may have to utilize water from swimming pools (I have 18 within a few blocks), I worry about some of the chemicals that will not leech out or decompose in the sunlight, especially sun block. This is why I need charcoal for filtering. But about 2 miles north of me and 3 miles south of me are 2 - 30,000 gallon city water storage tanks. Since the water system here doesn't use gravity, I might have plenty of water. But transportation of the water would be a bear. Even if the power goes out, water from the pipes is gone in minutes if it is wake up time.
> 
> Don't know why I can't like your suggestion, AZRancher, so consider it liked.


I was reading a bit on drinking pool water. I didn't look very far but what I saw was basically in a couple/few days and UV rays and the chem's will dissipate.

Quoted wrong post, meant to respond


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I was reading a bit on drinking pool water. I didn't look very far but what I saw was basically in a couple/few days and UV rays and the chem's will dissipate


Then the science experiments take over.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Just keep it downwind of the BATF, . . . and you'll have to get some of that eastern Kentucky corn that will grow under shade trees. :vs_laugh:
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


It has only been used to distill water, If I ever use it for anything else I doubt the ATF will be a concern.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

jimb1972 said:


> It has only been used to distill water, If I ever use it for anything else I doubt the ATF will be a concern.


A Basic Corn Whiskey glass is the salt of the earth. It takes only three ingredients and a passion to feast and celebrate: corn, malted barley and yeast.

Here's the recipe:

6 gallons water
8 quarts cracked corn 
2 quarts crushed malted barley 
1 pack of whiskey yeast (5g)

You can buy the ingredients from brewery supply stores or directly from local farmers.
Heat the water to begin with. When it boils, remove from heat. Add the cracked corn and stir. Cover the mash and let sit for an hour, stirring every 15 min. Remove the lid and wait for the mash to cool to below 160 degrees. Then add the crushed malted barley. Stir and cover for 45 minutes. Stir the mash again and let it cool to room temperature. Once the mash is cooled to below 80 degrees add the whiskey yeast. Stir for a few minutes. Leave the yeasted mash to ferment for 3-5 days. Using a mesh laundry bag, strain out the solid grains and add them to your compost. Load the still with the fermented wash, now strained of solids. Distill once or twice until it is between 135 and 150 proof. Distilling it above about 150 proof removes too much of the corn flavor. Age in a barrel.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Well seems like if a person wound up with drinkable water the goal would be met no matter which adverb or method a person might prefer. Our tap water has chlorine in it so guess we are used to drinking it sterilized. Since we are on the topic..I am still mad that I have a 10 k gallon swimming pool in the backyard but the expurts say the water cant be drank cause it has pool stabilizer in it from the chlorine tabs. It just dont seem fair.


If you let your pool water sit uncovered for a week or two without adding any more chlorine, then filter it through an AquaRain or Big Berkey filter it should be okay. Even if your pool water develops scum or starts turning green it is perfectly potable once filtered though either of those devices--or even something as simple as a Survivor Filter, which does a better job filtering than a Lifestraw.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

I've had an AquaRain model 400 for eight years now and have used it daily with no problems. When my wife and I lived in Las Vegas the tap water gave us cramps so we switched to bottled (Arrowhead) water. After about a year and extensive research I bought the AquaRain--problem solved. It also worked great for filtering spring or river water at out mountain cabin. It's ceramic filters are gravity fed and at the time I bought it, it was by far the best filter on the market. The filters are so good they were field tested in Haiti after the quake on raw sewage. The filters can be cleaned up to 200 times so they'll last practically forever. The filters they used on the field test had been scrubbed to 10% BELOW their "replace it" mark and still filtered out all the bacteria, etc., and made the raw sewage water potable and safe. At the time it was the ONLY filtration system acknowledged by the EPA as both a filtration AND purification system. I haven't kept up with any advances in technology that may have happened in the past couple of years but as of 2016 it was still the best system on the market. I am in no way associated with AquaRain other than as an extremely satisfied customer. As an added bonus, it's made in America. Here's a link for you to check them out for yourself.

AquaRain Natural Water Filter

And here's a link to an unbiased review.

https://grandpappy.org/hwaterre.htm


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 7, 2018)

jimb1972 said:


> I have a stainless still I bought off Amazon at my BOL.


I have managed to distill water using a car radio antenna/aerial. That is one of those stainless steel, concertina thingies.

I let the steam bubble through the distilled water, to help it condense.


----------

